

Ask HN: Should I keep my car if I plan to move to SF? - lucidrains


======
enra
Probably not if plan to live and go around the city, parking is not that easy
in downtown.

I don't own a car, and don't know that many friends that own a car. You get
around with BART, MUNI, Lyft, Uber, taxis, biking & walking.

Usually I only need a car when visiting South Bay, and then I take Zipcar.

~~~
lucidrains
Oh nice, that is good to know! Thanks so much!

------
leeny
It depends on which neighborhood you'll be living in and whether you'll have a
garage.

I've had a car the entire time I've lived in SF (8 years), and it's been great
(makes it possible to be spontaneous). However, I've always lived in
neighborhoods where parking wasn't a problem.

~~~
lucidrains
which neighborhoods did you live in? I'm trying to avoid living anywhere south
of Mission.

~~~
leeny
Bernal Heights (south of Mission but great, provided you stay north of
Cortland Ave) and Dogpatch (universally great and very close to downtown/SoMa)

------
ecspike
A lot of places make you pay for a parking space. Usually the low end rates
are around $200 a month.

